# Question about the MBII



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)

I really want the MBI, so do any of you guys wanna eject me from an airplane? :-d

Seriously though, I cant decide on which color. With the red triangle/icons on the dial, is it strange with an orange barrel? Maybe green is the way to go? I need to order online, so its a bit harder to choose...


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

Sponon said:


> I really want the MBI, so do any of you guys wanna eject me from an airplane? :-d
> 
> Seriously though, I cant decide on which color. With the red triangle/icons on the dial, is it strange with an orange barrel? Maybe green is the way to go? I need to order online, so its a bit harder to choose...


They all really do look great! It's more about what you wear or what you will wear it with. If u wear a lot of pinks and purples the orange may not work but it's as much about your preference. In fact I have an anthracite as at the time I needed an all around watch. Now I have an ALT1C in Cream as my all around watch so I am considering having the barrel swapped for orange...


----------



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)

valdarrant said:


> ...so I am considering having the barrel swapped for orange...


Do you know the price for a barrel? Do you think a non-AD would be able to swap it? Both green and orange looks so good... Hard to choose between the two.. No offense, the anthracite looks awesome as well


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

The anthracite is going to be far and away the most versatile, but IMO the orange is the best for pure aesthetics. It just pops! As noted above, if you are only going to wear the watch in a casual setting, then orange is fine. If it's going to be an all-arounder, then get the anthracite. My .02.


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

It's $400 here in the U.S.A. No offense to your local watchmaker but I would not let anyone near my MB II besides Bremont


----------



## HilltopMichael (Mar 5, 2008)

mattjmcd said:


> The anthracite is going to be far and away the most versatile, but IMO the orange is the best for pure aesthetics. It just pops! As noted above, if you are only going to wear the watch in a casual setting, then orange is fine. If it's going to be an all-arounder, then get the anthracite. My .02.


I'll second what Matt said. If you need one watch for most situations then the anthracite is the way to go. However, if you already have other dressy/formal sorts of watches then the orange looks great. I too had a hard time making up my mind. I thought the orange MBII might be a bit much for all occasions, so I was narrowing my choices between a stainless steel U2 (dial's a bit more subdued than the MBII and it only comes with an anthracite barrel) and the Solo. The U2 would have worked well in all situations, but seeing it next to the DLC U2 and an orange barreled MBII, I realized that I liked those other watches probably just a little better than the SS U2. The Solo is a watch that can be worn in most situations, so I decided to first get the Solo and then later I'll decide which MB/U2 to get.


----------



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)

HilltopMichael said:


> I'll second what Matt said. If you need one watch for most situations then the anthracite is the way to go. However, if you already have other dressy/formal sorts of watches then the orange looks great.


Im not a one-watch-kinda-guy ;-)

The Bremont will be used in rotation with a few other watches, nor will it be used in formal situations. It will be the casual Friday night watch and a dependable daily beater.

I love orange, but I have another watch that screams orange (no, its not the Orange Monster). I might go for the green MBII. Hey, I can always get the barrel swapped if I change my mind :-!

I want to thank everyone who participated in my thread |>

Oh, one more thing before we close this down; can anyone post a picture of the Bremont box(es)? Im curious about how they look.


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

mattjmcd said:


> The anthracite is going to be far and away the most versatile, but IMO the orange is the best for pure aesthetics. It just pops!


Before seeing them in person, I thought the anthracite or green would be the most interesting options and the orange would be a little too "out there." However, in person, the orange really does pop and makes the design stand out far more than the other colors. The green appeared very subdued. The antracite is classy and very nice looking, but when I place my order, I'm checking off the orange box.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Orange works in any environment. It is subtle peeking out between the strap and the case top bridge. Thousands of people wear Omega PO with orange bezels with their suits and on those the orange is far more prominent. This is nowhere near as loud with the black leather strap. If you want orange get it! Same goes for any of the other colors. Hairy arms also helps subdue things.


----------



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)

samanator said:


> Orange works in any environment. It is subtle peeking out between the strap and the case top bridge. Thousands of people wear Omega PO with orange bezels with their suits and on those the orange is far more prominent. This is nowhere near as loud with the black leather strap. If you want orange get it! Same goes for any of the other colors. Hairy arms also helps subdue things.


NICE!


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

Anthracite for me due to the versatility, but if it was for fun then I'd have gotten orange.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Must admit to being extremely partial to the orange - but in retrospect, the anthracite would have been a slightly easier watch to wear with a suit!

God job it matches my ski jacket tho! :-d


Bremont MB1.5 by Noodlefish, on Flickr


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

Bremonts from what I have seen arrive in a small outer presentation box and inside is a leather pouch...The pouch holds the watch, changing tool, documentation and extra straps...Much more useful than the conventional boxes.

Some photo's I took before putting the pouch in storage.

/Amer


----------



## TomK (Feb 2, 2009)

I have the MBII orange and couldn't think of having another color. I was able to see the other color barrels and all are very nice but once you see the orange, the other colors are a bit muted. Many black face watches are generic from a distance but not the MBII orange. LOVE IT!! I was on vacation recently and someone stopped me to look at the MBII. I have many cool watches but that does not happen very often to me. I have a black tie wedding coming up in a few weeks and "just because" I may wear the MBII orange.


----------



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)

amers said:


> Bremonts from what I have seen arrive in a small outer presentation box and inside is a leather pouch...The pouch holds the watch, changing tool, documentation and extra straps...Much more useful than the conventional boxes.
> 
> Some photo's I took before putting the pouch in storage.
> 
> /Amer


Thank you for posting the photos, Amer 

Maybe a little cheap with just a leather pouch, but then again, we're not buying watches because of their boxes :-d


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

Sponon said:


> Thank you for posting the photos, Amer
> 
> Maybe a little cheap with just a leather pouch, but then again, we're not buying watches because of their boxes :-d


I laughed out loud when I first read this because I thought someone was kidding...but then I realized they weren't. The reason I laughed
is that if you thought the Bremont presentation was weak then you should see the presentation of a well known watch brand associated with a popular fictional spy!!! The box that watch came in could have been bought at a discount retailer like Target or dare I say Walmart... I thought the box opening of any of my Bremonts were fun because I could always count on the the smell of the new leather wafting up to my face and then when I open the pouch then I see this cool pouch that I can actually use (yes read "use") for not just my watches but for traveling with a passport etc.


----------



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)

valdarrant said:


> I laughed out loud when I first read this because I thought someone was kidding...but then I realized they weren't.


I hate when that happens :-d

I agree with the Rolex boxes.. Not that it matters, though.


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

valdarrant said:


> I laughed out loud when I first read this because I thought someone was kidding...but then I realized they weren't. The reason I laughed
> is that if you thought the Bremont presentation was weak then you should see the presentation of a well known watch brand associated with a popular fictional spy!!! The box that watch came in could have been bought at a discount retailer like Target or dare I say Walmart... I thought the box opening of any of my Bremonts were fun because I could always count on the the smell of the new leather wafting up to my face and then when I open the pouch then I see this cool pouch that I can actually use (yes read "use") for not just my watches but for traveling with a passport etc.


I haven't seen the Bremont leather pouches but I agree, seems like they would be more useful after the purchase than the 'standard' boxes you get with most other brands. All of my boxes end up stashed away in my closet, never to be seen again. The leather is just another unique Bremont feature which is cool IMO.


----------



## phatjoe (Aug 23, 2011)

Actually, I wonder which color is most often purchased? It seems like orange is real popular around here. I stopped by local AD a few weeks ago and they had a MBII with an orange barrel. It does look very sharp in person.


----------



## abuemily (Feb 21, 2008)

Sponon said:


> Thank you for posting the photos, Amer
> 
> Maybe a little cheap with just a leather pouch, but then again, we're not buying watches because of their boxes :-d


Dude, seriously? You have to see the leather pouch this thing comes in--I'd much rather have this then any of the boxes my other watches have come in. This is soft, buttery leather, useful for carrying straps, watch, tool, etc. (engraved Bergeon watch tool, btw). With the possible exception of a Panerai box (which sucks up a lot of space), I have never received any watch (are you listening Rolex?) with anything half so nice.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

There is also a barrel pouch that they also use. I need to get a photo but it is really a good for travel and not nearly as large as the flat pouch. It has a felt lined drum in the middle with a cap were the strap tool and extra straps can be stored. The watch or watches can be strapped around the drum for travel. Looking at it you could safely take three watches.

I also have a set of the orange MBII cuff links that simulate each crown on the MBII. On these the crowns are about 10mm. With these it's even tux ready.


----------



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok guys.. I rest my case regarding the "cheap" leather pouch. I realize now that it may be fine quality leather, and can be used as a travel pouch e.g. 

I just thought of Helson watches when I first saw the pictures of the Bremont pouch. No offense towards Helson (well, maybe a little bit), but I expected a nice presentation box from Bremont.


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

I guess I am still trying to understand what a nice presentation box is? In seriousness I have not see one from anyone...and not I have not see them "ALL" but the ones from either of the British Spy Dive watch companies or the Titantic,Blood Diamond actor watches or the John Travolta I am pilot not an actor watches. I have to admit I have not seen the presentation by the "Tennis Star, divorced from a Hollywood celebrity, now married to another Tennis Star" watches

Each of them I though ..."Eh..." good thing I am not buying for the box...


----------



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)

Try Audemars and you'll find out what a nice presentation box is. 

This is the third time I write that the box doesn't mean ...., but I guess you're taking this "cheap" leather pouch discussion personal, because you cant let it go.


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

Sponon said:


> Try Audemars and you'll find out what a nice presentation box is.
> 
> This is the third time I write that the box doesn't mean ...., but I guess you're taking this "cheap" leather pouch discussion personal, because you cant let it go.


I am not taking anything personal here. In fact I just wanted to know of an example of which brands (and you answered that) do a nice job of presentation. Up until last 3 mo I have been a 1 watch guy and previously have had long relationships with those "1 watches". I therefore have not had as wide exposure to multiple watches let alone multiple watch brands as someone like you. In fact my friend from Bremont was the one who taught me how to pronouce Audemars, Hublot and a few other names. In all humility I apprecitate your patience as I obviously did not very clearly ask the right question!


----------



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)

valdarrant said:


> I am not taking anything personal here. In fact I just wanted to know of an example of which brands (and you answered that) do a nice job of presentation. Up until last 3 mo I have been a 1 watch guy and previously have had long relationships with those "1 watches". I therefore have not had as wide exposure to multiple watches let alone multiple watch brands as someone like you. In fact my friend from Bremont was the one who taught me how to pronouce Audemars, Hublot and a few other names. In all humility I apprecitate your patience as I obviously did not very clearly ask the right question!


I think we misunderstood each other. I apologize.

Lets get back on topic ;-)

I only wish I discovered Bremont one year ago. That way I might had a chance to buy the MB1.5


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

Over the last 6 months I have seen two MB 1.5s go up for sale. So there is some hope. I would assume we should see a the limited yellow barrel MB II on the block in the next 6-12 months. There is the crazy (but mostly true) buzz of another MB 1.5 "like" batch potentially being produced and sold


----------



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)

valdarrant said:


> There is the crazy (but mostly true) buzz of another MB 1.5 "like" batch potentially being produced and sold


The one with a DLC coated case, orange barrel and with MB1.5 dial and hands?

I would pre-order that model in a heartbeat!


----------



## HilltopMichael (Mar 5, 2008)

Sponon said:


> The one with a DLC coated case, orange barrel and with MB1.5 dial and hands?
> 
> I would pre-order that model in a heartbeat!


That would be nice.  I like the idea of a DLC case with a colorful barrel.


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm prepared to wager that that 'cheap' leather pouch costs 10x as much to prodcue than the cheesy leatherette and faux wood offerings of some companies i could mention and lets not even get into the superior (imo) aesthetics and utility of the item. Seriously theres just no pleasing some people...SMH!!!


----------

